# Continual eating of all babies no matter what..



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

My wonderful little girl, Huggles, has been pregnant twice. She has the most heartwarming personality and loves people as well as other mice. I have tried to breed her twice - each time, she gave birth to normal-sized babies, but she ate all of them the second they came out, even the second time when no other adult mice were around her.

Any idea why she might be doing this? Could her own pregnancy have caused that much stress, or could her diet somehow be insufficient?


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

She may not have enough protein in her diet. That is the most common reason for fancy animals, I believe. Since you've already bred her twice and she ate them both times it could be inheritable, though, so you probably shouldn't breed her again.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

That's so unfortunate.. she was getting a ton of protein (from kitten food I was feeding her, which she loved). Since I'm unaware of her lineage, you may be right. So disappointing though.


----------

